# Time to apply for 08 spring turkey



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Well guys and gals, it's time to start thinking turkey! Deer season is finally over and it's time to apply for your spring hunt, or buy your tag otc for the 234 hunt. I'll be bowhunting the 234 May hunt again this year...how about everyone else? Here is the link to the DNR turkey page.....

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958_10969-158396--,00.html


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

We're hunting with a party of 3 this year so we have to decide who should put in for the partner app. and who applies single. Other than that it's all but done! Can't wait.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Turkey time's a'comin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm ready! 

Anyone hunting a different season from season's past? I'm gunning for an earlier slot this year...switch it up a bit!


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

well, thats all done now. if we can get some hard water to pass the time a little better, spring will be all that much better.:coolgleam


----------



## 410001661 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm applying for Unit K 

1st Choice - April 28 - May 4th
2dn Choice - 234


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I'll be hunting ZZ again. Gives me two weeks to hunt if need be. The niece/nephew are going for 234 again. We have 5 hunters this year that have never taken a turkey. Going to be a challenge to get them all a bird but should be a good time.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

234 for me but looking forward to the early youth hunt season for my son

Skinner


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

what a novel idea :evil:

maybe I should look into this


....seems like I remember that I was supposed to go on a *Spring 2007 *hunt...that never happened


----------



## Swizel Chest (Aug 3, 2007)

Put my app in last night online. Trying for early hunt in zone A. We shall see!

Jason


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Picked up my 234 hunt license Friday. Stopped at DNR sports in Kalamazoo and they were not selling liscense or taking applications? They had now idea it was time. So I had to go to Gander Mountain. Anyway I've been seeing a ton of turkeys this winter so far. If the weather does not get to severe we could have a great spring!

I'll be heading to Missouri to hunt the 4/23-4/29, then come back and hunt the May hunt. I've been practicing calls and just ordered one of the new "Turkey Skinz" from A-way. Also picked up 3 new Delta Decoys to replace the old feather flex decoys I've been using the past 7 years. My little brother will be getting those decoys. Anyhow sorry to ramble on, this warm weather is beginning to get me a little worked up for the spring turkey woods.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Jan. 9, 2008

Contact: Al Stewart 517-373-1263 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

It's Time to Apply for Your Spring Wild Turkey Hunt

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources reminds turkey hunters
that this year's spring wild turkey application period ends Feb. 1.
Hunters may apply now at any authorized license agent and at DNR
Operation Service Centers throughout Michigan. Hunters also may apply
online using the E-License system at www.michigan.gov/dnr.

The 2008 spring wild turkey hunting season will run from April 21-May
31 and will last from 7 to 41 days, depending on the hunt unit.

A total of 113,890 licenses will be made available through a lottery
during the hunter-limited hunt periods. This license total includes
48,890 general licenses and 65,000 private land licenses. 

During the application process, it is important that hunters verify
their customer ID (Michigan Driver License, DNR Sportcard or state of
Michigan ID card) numbers. An incorrect customer ID number will cause
individuals to become ineligible for a license.

Hunters may use the DNR E-License system to apply or purchase a license
online 24 hours a day during the application period. Applicants may
check drawing results online beginning March 3.

If limited quota licenses are still available after the drawing, the
remaining licenses will be issued on a first-come, first-served basis to
unsuccessful applicants in the license lottery beginning March 10 at 10
a.m. (EDT). Hunt No. 234 also is available to all unsuccessful
applicants. On March 17 at 10 a.m. (EDT), any limited quota licenses
that remain will be available for purchase over the counter by
individuals who did not apply for a spring turkey license. A person may
obtain or purchase only one spring wild turkey hunting license.

"Hunters looking for the greatest hunting flexibility should consider
Hunt No. 234, which includes all open areas, except public lands, in
Unit ZZ (southern Michigan)," said Al Stewart, DNR upland game bird
specialist.

Hunt No. 234 season dates are May 5-31. A Hunt No. 234 license may be
purchased online or from license agents during the application period.
Individuals who select this option will not be charged the $4
application fee. Hunters also may select this hunt as a second choice on
their application.

"The current hunting regulations are established to maximize hunting
opportunity while maintaining high-quality hunting experiences. We are
able to expand hunting opportunities based on the success of Michigan's
wild turkey restoration and management program," Stewart said.

There are approximately 48,183 square miles open to spring turkey
hunting in Michigan*s Upper and Lower Peninsulas for 2008.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use
and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future
generations.


----------



## maverickbassets (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep I will get the late hunt. This year I have three newbies who need birds and my 5 year old son wants to go out with his slate call so I need to wait till may for myself. Going to go with the bow this year. Years past I would start with it then give up. This year I'm all or nothing. Good luck everyone.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

not sure what hunt i want but i cant wait!!!!


----------



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

For the heads up. Got my app in!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Bought my tag for hunt #234 again. Best of luck to all.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

I have never applied before... but I applied for 0128 and 0129. I am able to hunt both private and public lands. For next year which is the best way to pick I have seen ZZ,234 its kinda of confusing...


----------



## north-bound (Nov 20, 2007)

we picked the second week first this year for a change up seems like we saw more birds around then the first week. then for our second choice we picked the first week. oh ya and were hunting unit: J


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

I just relized I gave the dnr 4 bucks for nothing. My hunt (0301) has 65,000 permits. I paid 4 bucks to apply for it. My buddy calls me and says all I had to do was wait and buy a left over for 15 bucks. No need to do the 4.00 app??? What is this all about? Why dont they just go over the counter for all the tags and save the headache??


----------

